# Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht



## Froschteich (27. Dez. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie versprochen möchte ich mein Teichprojekt hier vorstellen.
Vom Start im Jahr 2001 bis zur Füllung 2008 gab es viele aufregende Momente.







Wer sich die Spannung erhalten möchte, klickt einfach chronologisch
durch den Index.

Es soll ein Naturteich werden, auch wenn die Umrandung nicht wirklich natürlich aussieht. Fische sollen keine hinein, eine Pumpe ist auch nicht geplant. 
Nach zwei Monaten bilden sich erste Algen, ohne aktive Pflanzen war es aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten.

Ich möchte den Forenusern hier für die vielen Tipps und Fotos danken, sie
waren auch mir eine große Hilfe.

Den kompletten Baubericht gibt es HIER

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Stöbern und ein frohes neues Teichjahr


Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Hi Jürgen,

hab mich weisungsgemäß chronologisch durch den Index geklickt...

ich sach nur 

und diss gleich mehrfach !!


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Hallo Jürgen,

Tolles Projekt und interessante Geschichte dazu! 

Aber mir stellt sich ne Frage - gibts bei euch Granit so billig? Du hast ja Granit verbaut, wie ander Beton oder Holz.  Ich mein, sieht klasse aus - aber muss doch irre in Geld gegangen sein?


----------



## axel (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Hallo Jürgen

Schöner Teich und schöne Dokumentation !
Da bin ich schon gespannt wie er aussieht wenn er man schön bewachsen ist .
Viel Freude mit dem Teich !

Lg
axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Hallo Jürgen und Helfer,

ganz tolle Arbeit habt Ihr da gemacht

Tolle Website,hat echt spass gemacht Eure Arbeit zu verfolgen

Achso das mit dem günstigen Granit würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Froschteich (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Hallo zusammen!

So wild ist das mit dem Granit nicht, man darf die Palisaden halt nicht im Baumarkt kaufen. Ein ordentlicher Natursteinhändler kan auch gute Preis machen.
Danke für die lobenden Worte, habe doch eher mit Kritik gerechnet, da das Ufer ja nicht wirklich naturnah ist.
Ich hoffe, die Lurchis finden im Frühjahr auch die beiden flachen Zugänge...

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Wow Jürgen - stehe normalerweise nicht auf soviel 'sterile' Steine. Ihr habt das aber so toll miteinander kombiniert und Wege sowie Plätze integriert; das sieht echt spitze aus!!

Gruß Marita


----------



## Dodi (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Moin Jürgen,

echt klasse geworden! 
Ich würde sagen, dass sich die Mühe auf jeden Fall gelohnt hat.
Das mit dem Granit gefällt mir und die Sitzecke lädt so richtig zum Verweilen am Teich ein.

Bin schon mächtig gespannt, wie der Teich im nächsten Sommer aussieht, wenn die Pflanzen schön gewachsen sind.

Ich wünsche viel, viel Spaß mit dem Teich!


----------



## Joachim (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Hallo Jürgen,

das mit dem Granit muss ich genauer wissen  - also: Was kostet sowas beim Fachhändler? (gern auch per PN)


----------



## Froschteich (20. März 2009)

*Der Teich erwacht*

Hallo zusammen!

Es ist soweit, pünktlich zum Frühlingsbeginn erwacht der Teich!
Vorgestern habe ich den ersten __ Teichmolch gesehen, gestern waren schon vier unterwegs. Als Reisegruppe haben sie den Teich erforscht und sich immer wieder "miteinander beschäftigt".. 



Eine Kröte hat auch schon ein Bad genommen..

Die ersten grünen Halme kommen aus den Pflanzen...

Ab April soll es bei meinem Händler Samen für die Ufermatte geben, dannhaben die Tierchen auch etwas mehr Deckung..

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Christian und Frauke (20. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

Bei der  Arbeit kann am Ende nur alles gut werden


----------



## andreas w. (21. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich ist fertig - kompletter Baubericht*

mein lieber mann, da bin ich sprachlos und beglückwünsche dich zu deinem super gelungenem teichprojekt.
hab mich durchgeklickt und ziehe meinen hut vor dir. klasse gemacht - auch die foto galerie.


----------

